# DVC online web site booking system



## Jk1970 (Aug 21, 2014)

Guys,

Is there any way I can access the Disney online booking system to see how it looks and how it works and how easy it is to book resort holidays.

I have been miss sold a HGVC membership and I want to check that the same issues with them is not then the same issues at Disney.

Thanks


----------



## presley (Aug 21, 2014)

No.  You need an owner number to log in to look around.  I used to own DVC, so maybe I can answer any specific questions, but sold mine and can't log in to look around anymore.  I actually like HGVC a lot more than DVC.  

The rooms would all be sold out for Christmas at this point.  I saw you were interested in that in your other thread.  You would not be able to book Halloween for next year if you owned DVC at this time.  As an owner, you can book your home resort 11 months out and any other DVC resort 7 months out.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 22, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Is there any way I can access the Disney online booking system to see how it looks and how it works and how easy it is to book resort holidays.



with DVC, if you are booking at your home resort at 11 months out, you will rarely have any issues (the only problems would be if you are counting on booking certain room types that are very limited in number - like AKV-club level rooms, AKV-value rooms. sometimes also cheaper (very high demand) and pretty-limited-in-number accommodations like BLT-standard rooms and BWV-standard rooms.)

if you wait till 4 months out, you would be lucky to get a room at SSR (the DVC resort with the most rooms and no park access besides buses) during relatively busy times of the year like autumn.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 22, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any way I can access the Disney online booking system to see how it looks and how it works and how easy it is to book resort holidays.
> 
> ...


What is the context of this question?  

Are you considering *buying* DVC?  

Or are you still looking to *exchange* into DVC via RCI using your HGVC points?

Either way, access to the DVC booking system would do you no good.  As a prospective DVC purchaser, you will find little or no DVC availability for 2014 from Thanksgiving week through New Years.  Those reservations were booked months ago.

If you are interested in exchanging into DVC, looking at the booking system would be useless because the DVC points inventory is completely different from the RCI availability, and also from Disney's cash rental inventory.

If you are looking at 2015, there will be no inventory shown because the holiday season booking windows don't open for another 4 months or so.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 23, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> What is the context of this question?
> 
> Are you considering *buying* DVC?
> 
> ...



It was more to see how if my home resort was saratoga springs what booking availability there would be?


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 23, 2014)

presley said:


> No.  You need an owner number to log in to look around.  I used to own DVC, so maybe I can answer any specific questions, but sold mine and can't log in to look around anymore.  I actually like HGVC a lot more than DVC.
> 
> The rooms would all be sold out for Christmas at this point.  I saw you were interested in that in your other thread.  You would not be able to book Halloween for next year if you owned DVC at this time.  As an owner, you can book your home resort 11 months out and any other DVC resort 7 months out.



Ok thanks, if all I wanted to book was normal disney accommodation would you recommend resale as opposed to direct purchase, I know on resale you loose the abilitto hook certain types of disney vacations but I am not looking at those.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 23, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> What is the context of this question?
> 
> Are you considering *buying* DVC?
> 
> ...



Sorry forgot to also mention, if my main goal is disney vacations am I better off with DVC the HGVC, the reason I brought HGVC was because they told me I could book disney easily and instead of only owning it for a set number of years that DVC offer with HGVC I would have it for life.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 23, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Sorry forgot to also mention, if my main goal is disney vacations am I better off with DVC the HGVC, the reason I brought HGVC was because they told me I could book disney easily and instead of only owning it for a set number of years that DVC offer with HGVC I would have it for life.



From *How does DVC work in a nutshell?*(2013)- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200973



alwysonvac said:


> > *Also what benefits are there to purchase into DVC as opposed to purchasing HGVC and exchanging to DVC via RCI?
> > I am looking to purchase a timeshare at resale and not sure whether HGVC or DVC is the way to go....
> > Thank you!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 23, 2014)

Also, DVC members can book their home resort 11 months before checkin and all other DVC resorts 7 months prior to checkin. 

Here's a site describing availability at the 7 month period - http://blog.dvcrequest.com/successful-booking-at-disney-vacation-clubs-7-month-window/


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 23, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Sorry forgot to also mention, if my main goal is disney vacations am I better off with DVC the HGVC, the reason I brought HGVC was because they told me I could book disney easily and instead of only owning it for a set number of years that DVC offer with HGVC I would have it for life.


You *own* HGVC -- apparently purchased direct from the developer in Las Vegas.  If I understand your numerous posts on various forums correctly, you are past your rescission period on the HGVC purchase -- so you BOUGHT it, it is yours, and you need to make the best of it.

Whether it was the best decision you've ever made, or the worst, it is now your timeshare.

You need to learn how to use the timeshare you already own.  The WORST mistake you could possibly make is buying *another* timeshare -- that you obviously don't understand any better than you understand HGVC -- before you experience what you have already bought.

Focus on what you own, and let other options wait until you decide whether to keep HGVC or not.  

If you financed, or if you cannot absorb a substantial loss selling, you have no choice but to make the best of the existing reality.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 23, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> You *own* HGVC -- apparently purchased direct from the developer in Las Vegas.  If I understand your numerous posts on various forums correctly, you are past your rescission period on the HGVC purchase -- so you BOUGHT it, it is yours, and you need to make the best of it.
> 
> Whether it was the best decision you've ever made, or the worst, it is now your timeshare.
> 
> ...



At this stage we are in legal discussions as to the purchase.


----------



## presley (Aug 23, 2014)

If you want to stay in DVC, buy at the resort that is most important to you in the DVC program.  Your contract will expire in 50 years or less.  How old will you be in 50 years?  Will you want to be paying $2K - $3K/year in MFs at that point in your life?  The expire date means nothing to most people.  Unless you are 18 now and really truly plan on visiting Disney every year, even when you are 68.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Aug 23, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Sorry forgot to also mention, if my main goal is disney vacations am I better off with DVC the HGVC, the reason I brought HGVC was because they told me I could book disney easily and instead of only owning it for a set number of years that DVC offer with HGVC I would have it for life.



I have owned DVC since 1993 and still have problems reserving under 7 months. We were looking for a week in October recently and the only week-long availability was at Aulani. Nice digs, but we've been there four times and were looking for WDW.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 23, 2014)

I just checked right now none of the resorts has more than one or two days available between Christmas and new years. Its a high demand time. For Christmas you would have to book at your 11 to 8 month window at your home resort. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 24, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> I just checked right now none of the resorts has more than one or two days available between Christmas and new years. Its a high demand time. For Christmas you would have to book at your 11 to 8 month window at your home resort.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk



Thanks.

Ok thanks but if I had DVC and my home resort was saratoga springs I would 100 percent get a room for two weeks if I booked 11 months out?

Can you book two week slots at the same time or do you have to book one week then hope for a second week?


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 24, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Ok thanks but if I had DVC and my home resort was saratoga springs I would 100 percent get a room for two weeks if I booked 11 months out?
> 
> Can you book two week slots at the same time or do you have to book one week then hope for a second week?


that I cant answer since I own at the Grand Californian and up until a month or two ago I couldnt see saratoga at 11 months out. but it is a large resort so very likely. if not you could waitlist. perhaps an SSR owner could tell you for sure what past years have been like. I believe you can book a max of two weeks at a time if you owned enough points. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 24, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> that I cant answer since I own at the Grand Californian and up until a month or two ago I couldnt see saratoga at 11 months out. but it is a large resort so very likely. if not you could waitlist. perhaps an SSR owner could tell you for sure what past years have been like. I believe you can book a max of two weeks at a time if you owned enough points.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk



OK thanks.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 24, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> that I cant answer since I own at the Grand Californian and up until a month or two ago I couldnt see saratoga at 11 months out. but it is a large resort so very likely. if not you could waitlist. perhaps an SSR owner could tell you for sure what past years have been like. I believe you can book a max of two weeks at a time if you owned enough points.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk



Yes, I actually looked this year (SSR owner) and I saw availability at SSR.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 24, 2014)

Actually you can only book one week at a time at the 11 month mark.  You have to wait till the start of the first day of the second week to book.  If you need more info on dvc I highly recommend www.mouseowners.com/forums


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 24, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Actually you can only book one week at a time at the 11 month mark.  You have to wait till the start of the first day of the second week to book.  If you need more info on dvc I highly recommend www.mouseowners.com/forums


Yikes didnt know that. :/ that kinda sucks. Can they merge the two reservations so we wouldn't have to check out?


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 24, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> Yikes didnt know that. :/ that kinda sucks. Can they merge the two reservations so we wouldn't have to check out?


Yes.  The first trick is to get the two reservations perfectly.  Then, you just call DVC MS and ask them to "link" the reservations.  You will get the normal mid-week trash & towel service, and a full cleaning at the end of the first week, then another trash and towel midweek.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 24, 2014)

What about the 7 month mark same rules apply?


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 24, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> What about the 7 month mark same rules apply?


With regard to the 7 night max reservation, yes.  

If you're talking about linking reservations, it makes no difference when you made them.

Also, with linked reservations, they are still separate reservations so you could have DDP for one reservation and not for the second one.  I think eating Disney food for 14 days would be "cruel and unusual punishment" anyway.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 24, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> At this stage we are in legal discussions as to the purchase.


Good luck with that.  

You might succeed, depending on how long you've had the contract.  If you've only had it a couple of weeks, you may be okay.  If you've had it a couple of months, I think any argument you would have would be pretty weak.  

Hilton is very reputable and they might just let you out of the contract if you're unhappy.  OTOH, they don't have the slimy salesperson problems Wyndham and some of the others have, so I doubt if they get many complaints of people saying they were misled.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Odds and ends*

*Jk1970*-I own HGVC & DVC (SSR) so can provide a pretty good perspective. For context, we bought HGVC about 9 years back, primarily used it for HGVC resorts, then started using RCI to exchange into DVC 8 times & counting. Exchanging into DVC is easy if you plan ahead-DVC makes bulk deposits across multiple resorts into RCI right inside of 7 months, so you need to create _multiple _Ongoing Searches (OGS) on RCI.com in advance-I recommend one for BLT, one for VWL, one for Epcot resorts, one for AKL, one for SSR/OKW (note, you don't pay for an OGS in advance if you skip the payment step). All resorts are deposited at the same time, so a single search will most likely match to SSR/OKW & block additional matches. Multiple OGSes _may _match a MK or Epcot resort, _probably_ will match AKL, & _definitely _will match SSR/OK, then you can release the holds you don't want. Keep in mind OGS are minimum room size so a studio OGS will still match a 1 Bdrm (DVC Studios rarely if ever are deposited in RCI & 2 Bdrms are extremely rare other than SSR/OKW). You'll also want to join TUG & monitor the Sightings DL since only RCI Weeks match an OGS & DVC makes both Points & Weeks deposits. As an HGVC member you have access to both Points + Weeks. The other benefrit of HGVC is it has a fixed exchange rate for a RCI Red Week (which DVC always are), e.g. 3400 HGVC points for a 1 Bdrm, 4800 for 2 bdrm. Other timeshare have variable exchange rate based on TPUs, & a given DVC week could literally be any number of TPUs depending on supply & demand so you may or may _not _be able to get a DVC week for your exchange depending on the TPUs for the exchange whereas with HGVC you know exactly how many weeks of DVC you'll be able to get for your HGVC points, _regardless of time of year or DVC resort_.

As far as buying HGVC vs. DVC, HGVC is the much better value. HGVC points resale for $2/pt, so to exchange into a 1 bdrm at DVC would require 3400 HGVC pts annually which would conservatively cost $7K+ $800 MF. The same week would be 139-551 DVC points depending on time of year, resort, & room type. The cheapest DVC points resale for $40+, so even a 250 point purchase (average point cost in mid-season) would be $10K+$1,800 MF-so you are looking _at least _50% higher purchase cost & _over _100% more MF by buying the equivalent DVC than HGVC resale, which gets comparatively worse if you purchase more expensive resorts (e.g. SSR resales around $70/pt) or if you visit in higher-demand seasons (see my WDW point chart at http://1drv.ms/1wpoFk8). As far as booking availability on DVC-it is much better but you have to book at exactly 7 mos to get availability at non-Home resorts (just like you have to have a an OGS in RCI at 7 mos). Typically everything is available right at 7 mos, but AKL Concierge. AKL Value go fast, as do pretty much all MK and Epcot resorts. SSR/OKW will always be available at 7 months with the possible exception of week after Christmas.

I know what you are thinking though-while a HGVC resale is a better value than DVC resale, you bought HGVC retail & for what you paid (probably closer to $4/pt) you could have bought the equivalent DVC resale. This is probably true, but having been into the same boat (we bought HGVC retail, then DVC resale) a few things to keep in mind 1) that ship has sailed-sure you could try to get out of it but legal fees would quickly outweigh the net benefit-if any, & you explicitly signed a document saying they are not liable for any verbal misrepresentations 2) the savings of using HGVC to exchange into RCI annually vs. paying Disney to rent the same accommodations will quickly pay for your entire HGVC purchase (ours already has), 3) if you use the bonus points you got to purchase HGVC to exchange into DVC, you are effectively reducing the cost of your HGVC purchase by that value, putting you back in the $2 resale range after consuming that value (keep in mind you can use the bonus points for 2 years from purchase, then can deposit them into RCI for another 2 years). Considering 3, we actually made the choice to purchase another HGVC direct for the bonus points & to build to Elite so we can get free HGVC room size upgrades which increases the value of direct points vs resale points which once you've stripped them of the bonus points is about the same. This doesn't apply to everyone if you don't plan on eventually needing/purchasing enough HGVC points to get to Elite, but for us it makes sense to buy direct multiple times, getting bonus points each time we will use to exchange into DVC in the near term, then get to the level of points where we get free room upgrades & no reservation fees, which will coincide with when we are no longer going to DVC & will use our HGVC points to stay at HGVC resorts.

OK, so if HGVC is such a great value, then why did we buy DVC? So, a variety of reasons here: 1) DVC only deposits 7-night stays into RCI (regardless of Points or Weeks)-so by buying DVC direct you can book extra nights with DVC & add-on to a RCI exchange (even stay in the same room) or stay fewer than 7 nights & 2) discount APs are a significant savings for DVC members & save a ton of money if you make 2 or more visits per year, 3) With DVC or AP, you can buy TIW, which is a significant savings over DDP IME. You can purchase a minimum contract of 100 points resale & easily recoup the cost with these savings in a few years, & have enough points per year to add 1-2 nights per stay.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 24, 2014)

Odds and ends?????

You just neatly tied up all the loose ends OP has been looking for since his first post on the DIS on 8/5!  

You provided exactly the info OP needed -- from an HGVC owner who had actually done what OP wants to do.

Hopefully, OP will read and heed.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 24, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> With regard to the 7 night max reservation, yes.
> 
> If you're talking about linking reservations, it makes no difference when you made them.
> 
> Also, with linked reservations, they are still separate reservations so you could have DDP for one reservation and not for the second one.  I think eating Disney food for 14 days would be "cruel and unusual punishment" anyway.


Ok thanks. If I go out that way, we are flying in from Hawaii so id need 10 days minimum.  But we wouldn't  be eating disney food for all ten days. Thats what a kitchen is for


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 24, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> Ok thanks. If I go out that way, we are flying in from Hawaii so id need 10 days minimum.  But we wouldn't  be eating disney food for all ten days. Thats what a kitchen is for


If you're going to be at WDW that long, an Annual Pass (with DVC discount, which you will probably need anyway) would allow you to purchase the Tables in Wonderland card (TiW).  

That card gives you 20% off at most Disney restaurants (including adult beverages) for up to TEN people.  

You only need one TiW card for your party, and it's good for a year.  MUCH better deal than DDP.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 24, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> *Jk1970*-I own HGVC & DVC (SSR) so can provide a pretty good perspective. For context, we bought HGVC about 9 years back, primarily used it for HGVC resorts, then started using RCI to exchange into DVC 8 times & counting. Exchanging into DVC is easy if you plan ahead-DVC makes bulk deposits across multiple resorts into RCI right inside of 7 months, so you need to create _multiple _Ongoing Searches (OGS) on RCI.com in advance-I recommend one for BLT, one for VWL, one for Epcot resorts, one for AKL, one for SSR/OKW (note, you don't pay for an OGS in advance if you skip the payment step). All resorts are deposited at the same time, so a single search will most likely match to SSR/OKW & block additional matches. Multiple OGSes _may _match a MK or Epcot resort, _probably_ will match AKL, & _definitely _will match SSR/OK, then you can release the holds you don't want. Keep in mind OGS are minimum room size so a studio OGS will still match a 1 Bdrm (DVC Studios rarely if ever are deposited in RCI & 2 Bdrms are extremely rare other than SSR/OKW). You'll also want to join TUG & monitor the Sightings DL since only RCI Weeks match an OGS & DVC makes both Points & Weeks deposits. As an HGVC member you have access to both Points + Weeks. The other benefrit of HGVC is it has a fixed exchange rate for a RCI Red Week (which DVC always are), e.g. 3400 HGVC points for a 1 Bdrm, 4800 for 2 bdrm. Other timeshare have variable exchange rate based on TPUs, & a given DVC week could literally be any number of TPUs depending on supply & demand so you may or may _not _be able to get a DVC week for your exchange depending on the TPUs for the exchange whereas with HGVC you know exactly how many weeks of DVC you'll be able to get for your HGVC points, _regardless of time of year or DVC resort_.
> 
> As far as buying HGVC vs. DVC, HGVC is the much better value. HGVC points resale for $2/pt, so to exchange into a 1 bdrm at DVC would require 3400 HGVC pts annually which would conservatively cost $7K+ $800 MF. The same week would be 139-551 DVC points depending on time of year, resort, & room type. The cheapest DVC points resale for $40+, so even a 250 point purchase (average point cost in mid-season) would be $10K+$1,800 MF-so you are looking _at least _50% higher purchase cost & _over _100% more MF by buying the equivalent DVC than HGVC resale, which gets comparatively worse if you purchase more expensive resorts (e.g. SSR resales around $70/pt) or if you visit in higher-demand seasons (see my WDW point chart at http://1drv.ms/1wpoFk8). As far as booking availability on DVC-it is much better but you have to book at exactly 7 mos to get availability at non-Home resorts (just like you have to have a an OGS in RCI at 7 mos). Typically everything is available right at 7 mos, but AKL Concierge. AKL Value go fast, as do pretty much all MK and Epcot resorts. SSR/OKW will always be available at 7 months with the possible exception of week after Christmas.
> 
> ...



Great post thanks for taking the time, we are now thinking along the lines you have done, buy DVC on resale enough for us to star on property every other year for two weeks and maybe keep our HGVC ownership and stay on there properties either side of the Disney stay so one year disney next year hilton next year disney next year hilton and on and on.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Great post thanks for taking the time, we are now thinking along the lines you have done, buy DVC on resale enough for us to star on property every other year for two weeks and maybe keep our HGVC ownership and stay on there properties either side of the Disney stay so one year disney next year hilton next year disney next year hilton and on and on.



I have a 90 pt DVC contract. I get & use the discount for AP. But, I collect 3 years worth of DVC Points and rent those reservations out thru a DVC Rental Broker. I use my RCI (points & weeks) to reserve my vacation stays at DVC. I have YET to book & use my DVC points for myself - been a DVC owner for 4+ years. 

Orlando area is very reasonable to book multiple weeks at very nearby resorts. I have met multiple persons who spend the winter in Orlando area every year.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 25, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> I have a 90 pt DVC contract. I get & use the discount for AP. But, I collect 3 years worth of DVC Points and rent those reservations out thru a DVC Rental Broker. I use my RCI (points & weeks) to reserve my vacation stays at DVC. I have YET to book & use my DVC points for myself - been a DVC owner for 4+ years.
> 
> Orlando area is very reasonable to book multiple weeks at very nearby resorts. I have met multiple persons who spend the winter in Orlando area every year.



Really, thought you would book disney stays with your disney membership as you can do this between 11 and 7 months where you have to rely on a DVC member releasing there weeks to get to stay via RCI and then your also up against everyone else who wants to stay at disney via RCI.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 25, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Really, thought you would book disney stays with your disney membership as you can do this between 11 and 7 months where you have to rely on a DVC member releasing there weeks to get to stay via RCI and then your also up against everyone else who wants to stay at disney via RCI.


You have to weigh the risks and benefits.  

Linda is renting her points for more than enough to pay her annual MFs, and apparently having no difficulty exchanging into DVC via RCI. She's obviously comfortable with the risk of an exchange not coming through.

I don't know her personal situation, but she may also find exchanging into DVC is *less expensive* than using her DVC points.  When we exchanged into DVC last December, our total cost -- including my Wyndham MFs, the RCI exchange fee and DVC's "because-we-can" $95 fee -- was almost exactly HALF what it would have cost me using my OKW points.

The downside, obviously, is there is some uncertainty involved.  I'm not worried about the uncertainty because I make reservations at Wyndham Bonnet Creek in case the exchange doesn't come through.  

You could do the same with your HGVC points; Hilton has several resorts in the WDW area.  That way, if you didn't get a match, you would still have a nice place to stay.

*****
But honestly, with all of the things you are worried about on your multiple related threads, timesharing may not be the best vacation option for you.  You might be better off just paying cash for accommodations, taking advantage of discounts and deals -- especially if you are able to get out of your HGVC purchase.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 25, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Really, thought you would book disney stays with your disney membership as you can do this between 11 and 7 months where you have to rely on a DVC member releasing there weeks to get to stay via RCI and then your also up against everyone else who wants to stay at disney via RCI.



SSR is THE largest DVC resort by far, and it doesn't have walking or boat access to the parks, so it's the easiest resort to book.

so if you wanted to try to trade in through HGVC and were willing to accept a trade for SSR, it would be more likely to come through if you requested it early enough.

no need to use DVC pts as long as you are happy with 7 night stays.

(personally, i probably would try to add a night or 2 on the edges with my DVC pts to extend my stays...but since DVC bookings on DVC pts are pretty easy to rent, i can see taking advantage of that also.)


----------



## presley (Aug 25, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Really, thought you would book disney stays with your disney membership as you can do this between 11 and 7 months where you have to rely on a DVC member releasing there weeks to get to stay via RCI and then your also up against everyone else who wants to stay at disney via RCI.



DVC is very expensive to own.  It costs a lot to buy and your annual dues will be very high and they go up every year.  Then, when you go there for a vacation, everything is very expensive, food, park tickets, etc.  If you only want to stay at DVC and you have preferences on where and when and for how long, owning DVC is your best bet.

If you don't mind playing the exchanging game and are willing to book a week at a time, exchanging in is probably much less expensive.  There are many Tuggers who own small DVC contracts for the member benefits who always use other timeshares to exchange in.  They are very happy with that.  If you visit the DVC specific forums, you find that most people there wouldn't be happy exchanging in and only want to stay DVC and often at a specific resort.  Those DVC owners often own hundreds or more points and buy in several resorts because they want the 11 month window in more than one location. 

It just depends on what you really want.  What I have gathered from your posts is that you really don't want Elara.  If you get out, great.  If you don't, we will teach you how to use that to exchange for DVC.  It looks like you really want DVC and probably at least 500 points if you will always need Christmas - New Years in a 2 bedroom.  If you are picky about which resort, you need to buy at the DVC resort that you want to stay at.

EDIT:  I will add to what Jim said above about maybe not owning a timeshare at all.  You can rent DVC stays from owners.  They use their booking window, so 11 months ahead of time, you can book whatever resort you want.  The going rate is around $14./point which is very high compared to other timeshares, but very low compared to renting from Disney directly.  That might be something you'd like to do before you decide to buy a specific resort and then end up wishing you had 11 month window somewhere else.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 25, 2014)

Jk1970 said:


> Really, thought you would book disney stays with your disney membership as you can do this between 11 and 7 months where you have to rely on a DVC member releasing there weeks to get to stay via RCI and then your also up against everyone else who wants to stay at disney via RCI.



I can travel any time of the year. I am happier with a 1bdr DVC unit. I don't like the HIGH season crowds at WDW. Exchanging works FINE - I get the pixie dust and benefits via exchanging in and renting out.

As for my family and friends coming to WDW with me - most are retired now, don't like LARGE HOLIDAY crowds --- if I need a absolute DATE, I will use my Wyndham points and book Bonnet Creek or Star Island. 

I own AKV - but VWL was real nice staying there; my next trip is 2 weeks back to back at BWV --- already have a sibling buying their plane ticket. But I will be staying at BC for Jersey Week, 2014 with either my aunt or F&W sibling joining me.

Now, if I had school age kids - Jersey Week is easy to get via DVC. Otherwise, I would only be camping at WDW during the Sun-Thurs stays or using the nightly stays to tag onto a 7 night Wyndham reservation ... flying is much cheaper on a Mon and Thur (staying DVC on Sunday or Thursday night).


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 25, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> You have to weigh the risks and benefits.
> 
> Linda is renting her points for more than enough to pay her annual MFs, and apparently having no difficulty exchanging into DVC via RCI. She's obviously comfortable with the risk of an exchange not coming through.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks, not so worried about time share more with being given what was sold, if I could book disney resorts as easily as I was sold I would not be here getting great advice from you guys.

Thanks for the reply, it's appreciated


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 25, 2014)

presley said:


> DVC is very expensive to own.  It costs a lot to buy and your annual dues will be very high and they go up every year.  Then, when you go there for a vacation, everything is very expensive, food, park tickets, etc.  If you only want to stay at DVC and you have preferences on where and when and for how long, owning DVC is your best bet.
> 
> If you don't mind playing the exchanging game and are willing to book a week at a time, exchanging in is probably much less expensive.  There are many Tuggers who own small DVC contracts for the member benefits who always use other timeshares to exchange in.  They are very happy with that.  If you visit the DVC specific forums, you find that most people there wouldn't be happy exchanging in and only want to stay DVC and often at a specific resort.  Those DVC owners often own hundreds or more points and buy in several resorts because they want the 11 month window in more than one location.
> 
> ...



Ok thank you for the post.


----------



## Jk1970 (Aug 25, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> I can travel any time of the year. I am happier with a 1bdr DVC unit. I don't like the HIGH season crowds at WDW. Exchanging works FINE - I get the pixie dust and benefits via exchanging in and renting out.
> 
> As for my family and friends coming to WDW with me - most are retired now, don't like LARGE HOLIDAY crowds --- if I need a absolute DATE, I will use my Wyndham points and book Bonnet Creek or Star Island.
> 
> ...



Thanks Linda, I have two lads who are at school so can only book outside term time, I guess the problem with that is it's going to be the most popular times so getting exchange via RCI might be near on In possiable.


----------



## TRCCTravel (Nov 10, 2014)

*Wow, excellent information!*



rfc0001 said:


> *Jk1970*-I own HGVC & DVC (SSR) so can provide a pretty good perspective. For context, we bought HGVC about 9 years back, primarily used it for HGVC resorts, then started using RCI to exchange into DVC 8 times & counting. Exchanging into DVC is easy if you plan ahead-DVC makes bulk deposits across multiple resorts into RCI right inside of 7 months, so you need to create _multiple _Ongoing Searches (OGS) on RCI.com in advance-I recommend one for BLT, one for VWL, one for Epcot resorts, one for AKL, one for SSR/OKW (note, you don't pay for an OGS in advance if you skip the payment step). All resorts are deposited at the same time, so a single search will most likely match to SSR/OKW & block additional matches. Multiple OGSes _may _match a MK or Epcot resort, _probably_ will match AKL, & _definitely _will match SSR/OK, then you can release the holds you don't want. Keep in mind OGS are minimum room size so a studio OGS will still match a 1 Bdrm (DVC Studios rarely if ever are deposited in RCI & 2 Bdrms are extremely rare other than SSR/OKW). You'll also want to join TUG & monitor the Sightings DL since only RCI Weeks match an OGS & DVC makes both Points & Weeks deposits. As an HGVC member you have access to both Points + Weeks. The other benefrit of HGVC is it has a fixed exchange rate for a RCI Red Week (which DVC always are), e.g. 3400 HGVC points for a 1 Bdrm, 4800 for 2 bdrm. Other timeshare have variable exchange rate based on TPUs, & a given DVC week could literally be any number of TPUs depending on supply & demand so you may or may _not _be able to get a DVC week for your exchange depending on the TPUs for the exchange whereas with HGVC you know exactly how many weeks of DVC you'll be able to get for your HGVC points, _regardless of time of year or DVC resort_.
> 
> As far as buying HGVC vs. DVC, HGVC is the much better value. HGVC points resale for $2/pt, so to exchange into a 1 bdrm at DVC would require 3400 HGVC pts annually which would conservatively cost $7K+ $800 MF. The same week would be 139-551 DVC points depending on time of year, resort, & room type. The cheapest DVC points resale for $40+, so even a 250 point purchase (average point cost in mid-season) would be $10K+$1,800 MF-so you are looking _at least _50% higher purchase cost & _over _100% more MF by buying the equivalent DVC than HGVC resale, which gets comparatively worse if you purchase more expensive resorts (e.g. SSR resales around $70/pt) or if you visit in higher-demand seasons (see my WDW point chart at http://1drv.ms/1wpoFk8). As far as booking availability on DVC-it is much better but you have to book at exactly 7 mos to get availability at non-Home resorts (just like you have to have a an OGS in RCI at 7 mos). Typically everything is available right at 7 mos, but AKL Concierge. AKL Value go fast, as do pretty much all MK and Epcot resorts. SSR/OKW will always be available at 7 months with the possible exception of week after Christmas.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for posting this! You have provided great information on your experience, this is invaluable to us newbies. Plus, I didn't know I could skip the payment step in the OGS, I kept wondering how everyone could be paying $209 per search and writing like it was no big deal! :rofl:


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 12, 2014)

TRCCTravel said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! You have provided great information on your experience, this is invaluable to us newbies. Plus, I didn't know I could skip the payment step in the OGS, I kept wondering how everyone could be paying $209 per search and writing like it was no big deal! :rofl:


Yeah, learning that was a major breakthrough in my RCI exchanging. I'm not sure why RCI doesn't make that the default since they'd get a lot more exchanges if people knew they could create practically unlimited searches. That said, it's our little secret...shh  BTW, one other benefit of DVC is they have _absolutely phenomenal _exclusive RCI inventory via what they call "RCI Select" -- not sure how it works but all I know is if I put in a search for all the _top rated _Gold Crown resorts, DVC RCI has them in spades, where HGVC RCI has no available inventory for any of them. You name it, they have it. Of course, many will argue exchanging DVC into RCI is a bad use of points, but it's nice to have access to exclusive exchanges you can't get anywhere else without buying into those systems. I just discovered this yesterday, and couldn't believe my eyes after honing by RCI search skills with HGVC then seeing a treasure trove of inventory on DVC RCI.


----------



## Merbears (Nov 12, 2014)

Great! Happy exchanging!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

